# TTF - Sneak Peak for new design



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

Have a peak at the image below, its our new design for the Forum that we're working on right now. The excessive TT logos will be replaced with a more neutral set of icons, but I think you will get the idea 

http://www.********.co.uk/images/sneakpeakttf2010.png

The introduction of this will allow us to use the full features of the board software and bring us a fresh platform to run from, as far as design is concerned. We will not be changing the structure of the boards though, so no panic!

Idea is to launch this during the EvenTT10 on the 18th July!

BR

Jae


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Looking good matey


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it 

Change is good as long as it isn't just for the sake of it and this clearly isn't just for the sake of it 

Charlie


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks very swish, some people cant handle too much change it confuses them !! . I'm all for it. :wink:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Like it Jae it looks a lot cleaner with less fuss


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Thumbs up
Fingers racing!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

8) Almost as good as a V6!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

+1 8) 
SteV6


----------

